# Tire sizes



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

when i bought my car it came with 18" smoothie IIs and 235 tires. i kno the stock tire size is 245.
is there any reason it may have a narrower tire on it? or did the last person just get them because they cheaper


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

The stock size for a GTO with 18" wheels is 235/40r18. If it's a 8.5 rim then 265/35r18 would work perfectly


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

17s had 245s, 18s had 235s. Offset and suspension mods determine what size tire you can run, along with how wide the rim is of course.


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

ok makes sence. hope my rims are 8.5 i want to get wider atleast in the rear of the car


----------

